# It's picture day!



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Couple more of the big boy....


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice looking fish...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

He looks soooo sad.. LOL

I love the look of those fish!!!!


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Ya he looks like a grumpy old man. He gets that way when he sees me coming with the camera


----------

